# MONDAY NIGHT RAW 7/29 SPOILERS



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Why has it been tapped?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Why has it been tapped?


RAW crew touring Australia and China from 7/26 to 8/2

Smackdown crew touring South Africa 7/31 to 8/3 ( doing in state house shows this weekend)


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Who's on the SD Crew? Got to believe that it's pretty barren.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Why is WWE blowing this 6 man tag match on a RAW? Henry and the Usos versus The Shield should be saved for Summerslam.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Why is WWE blowing this 6 man tag match on a RAW? Henry and the Usos versus The Shield should be saved for Summerslam.


My guess is Usos vs Shield for the tag team championship #2 and Henry vs Ambrose for the United States Championship.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Who's on the SD Crew? Got to believe that it's pretty barren.


RVD, Orton, Sheamus, Ziggler, Del Rio, Swagger, Sandow, Rhodes, Gabriel, Kaitlyn, AJ Lee, Langston, Fandango, Summer Rae, Barrett, The Wyatts, etc etc. are going to South Africa next week

Punk is working next two Smackdown tapings and doing the SD house shows in Georgia this weekend.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Why is WWE blowing this 6 man tag match on a RAW? Henry and the Usos versus The Shield should be saved for Summerslam.


I'm not surprised. Typical WWE.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kane to join The Wyatts tonight.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Back in the day 6 man tags were the norm at Summerslam. With so many RAWs and PPVs it would be a good idea to do the 6 man tag at Summerslam, then the title matches at NOC.


----------



## LfcEIRE (Jul 16, 2013)

What times it on?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it starts in 40 minutes.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, so Punk isn't going to South Africa or Australia? Lazy shit.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

And the Smackdown/ME tapings?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Smackdown is tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Wait, so Punk isn't going to South Africa or Australia? Lazy shit.


neither he just working two house shows in Georgia with SD crew this week.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DoradaFan said:


> And the Smackdown/ME tapings?


Tomorrow.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The best thing about spoilers is you know whether the show is worth watching or not so you don't need to waste 3 hours and put up with commercials and filler.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I still have no idea how or why they're planning to tape this Friday's Smackdown after next Monday's Raw.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Disappointed with that six man tag, I think a build of that up to Summerslam with Usos and Henry looking like they could win would have been much better.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

x78 said:


> I still have no idea how or why they're planning to tape this Friday's Smackdown after next Monday's Raw.


Yeah, that's a headscratcher. Although it probably is a good indicator that nothing important is going to happen on Smackdown.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Is there any taping for RAW after tonight?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Why can't they just have Raw in Austrailia?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Why can't they just have Raw in Austrailia?


Id be there in a heartbeat!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Why can't they just have Raw in Austrailia?


Production costs.


----------



## LfcEIRE (Jul 16, 2013)

Has this started now?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ started an hour and 15 minutes ago (believe Main Event for tomorrow first before RAW). just no one feeding the wrestling sites


----------



## LfcEIRE (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok there's usually dirtsheets !


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

JY57 said:


> ^ started an hour and 15 minutes ago (believe Main Event for tomorrow first before RAW). just no one feeding the dirt sheets yet.


Hey man,

This site is generally quick with the results: 



> http://ringsidenews.com/article/11039/wwe-main-event-spoiler-results-july-23-2013/


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Smackdown Tapings begin in Corpus Tomorrow..i'll be driving there so i'll be in attendance.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Started over an hour ago, and we have nothing?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Someone really needs to feed the sites some spoilers


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

This would be the perfect time to debut Leo Kruger in Africa.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Someone really needs to feed the sites some spoilers


No they don't.

Watch it without reading the spoilers next week.

Guarantee you'll enjoy the show more.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Dec_619 said:


> No they don't.
> 
> Watch it without reading the spoilers next week.
> 
> Guarantee you'll enjoy the show more.


If that was true I would enjoy Raw every week, but that's not.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll be sure to try AND post SD spoilers tomorrow..i'll be in attendance (Y)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

How is there no updates at all?


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So according to some tweets, there was a fight going on in the crowd.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

FIGHT!

I'm struggling to understand how there isn't any updates. WWE told all 'dirt sheets' to shut their mouths?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I hope no one in the crowd post the spoilers, so we can enjoy the shows dammit.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

PTP vs Tons of Funk is one of the matches (not sure Main Event, RAW, or Dark) according to twitter guy who is there


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

xD7oom said:


> I hope no one in the crowd post the spoilers, so we can enjoy the shows dammit.


No one is forcing you to read them.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> PTP vs Tons of Funk is one of the matches (not sure Main Event, RAW, or Dark) according to twitter guy who is there


This match has Main-Event written all over it but you never know.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

from a person who is there (posted on twitter)


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

peowulf said:


> No one is forcing you to read them.


I know but someone will post a comment about the show, Youtube videos, anywhere.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kaitlyn vs AJ is up next.

RVD had a match as well, that's about all i know.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

main event spoilers are up (3rd match was probably the PTP vs Tons of Funk), and few quick RAW spoilers


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why does Fanjobgo always walk out?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> * The Shield defeated Mark Henry and The Usos.


That should have happened at Summerslam with all the gold on the line. I wonder what will they do for the PPV. Shield/Usos? Ambrose/Mizark?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

* Raw opened up with a promo from Vince McMahon and Daniel Bryan. 

* The Shield defeated Mark Henry & The Usos. 

http://nodq.com/wwe/376639015.shtml


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kaitlyn def AJ.

Not that anyone really gives a shit lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> That should have happened at Summerslam with all the gold on the line. I wonder what will they do for the PPV. Shield/Usos? Ambrose/Mizark?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=21558801

Maybe, can't see why they would have the same match.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm actually surprised The Shield won. Maybe something happens on Smackdown? Anyway, hopefully we see Henry-Ambrose.

Edit: I'm assuming by DQ re: AJ losing. It better fucking be. Is Kaitlyn really getting another title shot?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Stad said:


> Kaitlyn def AJ.
> 
> Not that anyone really gives a shit lol.


I do...I love there feud


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AJ/Kaitlyn is moving forward? Come on, the feud was good, but enough is enough.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Kaitlyn beat her with the spear. If she won clean, I'ma rage. For fuck sake.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> I'm actually surprised The Shield won. Maybe something happens on Smackdown? Anyway, hopefully we see Henry-Ambrose.
> 
> Edit: I'm assuming by DQ re: AJ losing. It better fucking be. Is Kaitlyn really getting another title shot?


I read she won via spear but it could be wrong.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It's the divas, who gives a fuck?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Aye, she won clean. Oh god. Ziggles also just beat Big E after DQ when AJ attacked Ziggles.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

What's with the shitty spoilers? Smackdown ones are usually far more detailed than this even whilst the show is still ongoing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Where you reading these updates Waffelz?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> AJ/Kaitlyn is moving forward? Come on, the feud was good, but enough is enough.


I agree she made Kaitlyn tap out twice on two PPV's, what more can they do. I suppose that win is just for her to get her win back over AJ really but not winning the belt.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Stad said:


> Where you reading these updates Waffelz?


The link in the OP updated itself about Ziggler-Big E. Someone on Twitter tweeted me saying Kaitlyn won clean with the spear.

Christian-ADR about to fight.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

So does this mean Kaitlyn's getting another title shot? I mean, she tapped out to AJ, TWICE and CLEAN, in addition to the fact that she's been involved in the title picture for 11 straight months, going back to last year. She should be done with title opportunities for now, and this feud should be done for now, since AJ is more concerned with making Ziggler's life a living hell than this.

I don't fucking get it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

What's with the supposed Summer Slam matches on TV?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw is in Laredo..maybe that's why??? :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> AJ/Kaitlyn is moving forward? Come on, the feud was good, but enough is enough.


sounds like closure to me Kaitlyn getting at least one win on AJ Lee without the belt involved


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> The link in the OP updated itself about Ziggler-Big E. Someone on Twitter tweeted me saying Kaitlyn won clean with the spear.


Yeah i literally just read your tweet, i tried tweeting that guy but he didn't reply back lol.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> What's with the shitty spoilers? Smackdown ones are usually far more detailed than this even whilst the show is still ongoing.


No one is sending spoilers to dirt sheets. people are just pulling these off random twitters


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> So does this mean Kaitlyn's getting another title shot? I mean, she tapped out to AJ, TWICE and CLEAN, in addition to the fact that she's been involved in the title picture for 11 straight months, going back to last year. This feud should be done for now, since AJ is more concerned with making Ziggler's life a living hell than this.
> 
> I don't fucking get it.


Nah I just think it's just for Kaitlyn to save face and end the feud with a win even though it was a Non title win.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> It's the divas, who gives a fuck?


All the people that like AJ? There's a lot of them.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Christian vs Alberto Del Rio on now.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Bry getting huge pops in bumfuck, middle of nowhere Texas. Filed and understood


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

might as well give Del Rio SummerSlam off.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JY57 said:


> might as well give Del Rio SummerSlam off. He faced everybody who could be his opponent on free tv.


But has he had a multi man match with em, yet? :


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

He'll face RVD tomorrow, yeah? They will probably feud until the Big E-Ziggles situation finishes.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

God, reading these results make no fucking sense whatsoever. Are they actually trying to give away potential SummerSlam matches away for free?

Good thing it's being taped, cause I'm sure as shit not watching next week.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Christians Gonna Tap Like a Bitch.


----------



## wazo_1612 (Oct 10, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> So does this mean Kaitlyn's getting another title shot? I mean, she tapped out to AJ, TWICE and CLEAN, in addition to the fact that she's been involved in the title picture for 11 straight months, going back to last year. She should be done with title opportunities for now, and this feud should be done for now, since AJ is more concerned with making Ziggler's life a living hell than this.
> 
> I don't fucking get it.


Well looking at the Report of the Ziggler match straight after with AJ attacking Ziggler if she trys to do the same at summer slam this being WWE only a women could stop her so perhaps we will see Kaitlyn an AJ in the separate corners of Langston an Ziggler at summerslam


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So far what has happened, apparently: DB and Vince opening the show with a promo; The Shield going over Usos/Henry; RVD beating Fandango after Fandango walked out on the match; Kaitlyn defeated AJ clean with the spear; Dolph went over Big E after AJ attacked Ziggler; and Christian is currently getting his arsed handed to him by ADR.

Doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm patiently awaiting for Bryan vs Kane lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stad said:


> I'm patiently awaiting for Bryan vs Kane lol.


Oh shit...:wyatt


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Some twitter guy said ADR beat Christian and Sheamus attacked ADR afterwards.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

ADR vs. Christian :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

ADR vs Sheamus fpalm


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Some twitter guy said ADR beat Christian and Sheamus attacked ADR afterwards.


Oh god please tell me we're not getting Sheamus vs Del Rio For The World Title at Summerslam.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, CM Punk isn't even going to make an appearance? :/

Only Bryan-Kane and Cena-Rybotch.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Some twitter guy said ADR beat Christian and Sheamus attacked ADR afterwards.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Wait, CM Punk isn't even going to make an appearance? :/
> 
> Only Bryan-Kane and Cena-Rybotch.


PUNK will likely be on the Smackdown Tapings


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Christian defeated ADR. Barrett and Rhodes currently going at it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Some twitter guy said ADR beat Christian and Sheamus attacked ADR afterwards.


Well that sucks!



Waffelz said:


> Christian defeated ADR.


Please tell me this is true.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Some twitter guy said ADR beat Christian and Sheamus attacked ADR afterwards.


Oh, God. So does this mean we're getting ADR/Sheamus at SummerSlam for the world title TWO YEARS IN A ROW? :cuss:


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk did say earlier that he is at Laredo.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

CHRISTIAN BEAT ADR LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Why would Sheamus attack Del Rio. Fella a little sour about that arse whooping last night. Please god no ADR vs. Sheamus at SummerSlam...PLEASE!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Barrett with another L coming up :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Christian vs Rio vs RVD vs Sheamus for the WHC at Summer Slam*? excuse me while I catch my mouth water. :homer


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ADR lost lmao!!!! The WHC means nothing now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Some twitter guy said ADR beat Christian and Sheamus attacked ADR afterwards.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

GUYS: Sheamus didn't run out and attack ADR. Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Who won between ADR and Christian??? Somebody get the damn reports right!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

A bit more from NoDQ:



> * Daniel Bryan and Vince McMahon kick off RAW and talk about his title shot against John Cena at SummerSlam, and his performance in the Gauntlet Match last week.
> 
> * Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns beat The Usos and Mark Henry.
> 
> ...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> Who won between ADR and Christian??? Somebody get the damn reports right!!


Christian won clean


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, is ADR one of the Weakest WHC of ALL Time. He lost to CHRISTIAN.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao ADR lost. Hopefully RVD takes the title off that boring son of a bitch at SS.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Flawless Victory said:


> Why would Sheamus attack Del Rio. Fella a little sour about that arse whooping last night. Please god no ADR vs. Sheamus at SummerSlam...PLEASE!!



This is Sheamus we're talking about here. Does he ever have any reason to Brogue Kick people?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, that's that match set up for Summerslam, you'd think. Either that or a fatal four way which would be cool.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wait the results aren't done yet?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

D-BRY N KANE UP NEXT.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> Wow, is ADR one of the Weakest WHC of ALL Time. He lost to CHRISTIAN.


You mean the guy who's been booked really strong since MitB?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Are they Setting Up Christian/ADR? Or ADR/Christian/Orton/RVD in a 4 way of guys that ADR jobbed too lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> Wow, is ADR one of the Weakest WHC of ALL Time. He lost to CHRISTIAN.


Nope, Ziggler was.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> You mean the guy who's been booked really strong since MitB?


He beat Damien Sandow and Fandango and Titus O'Niel. Strong Booking?



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nope, Ziggler was.


Said one of the weakest, Ziggler is obviously ahead of him.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Wow, is ADR one of the Weakest WHC of ALL Time. He lost to CHRISTIAN.


he is a heel. when he was a face he never lost except that cash in from Ziggler and even that was very hard for Dolph to win.

he will probably lose to Rob Van Dam on Friday too (if the match happens).


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

They're definitely setting up a triple threat for Summerslam. ADR/Christian/RVD. Summerslam's looking even better now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian beating Del Rio just punched his ticket to SummerSlam. If RVD wins on Smackdown, then they'll probably do a triple threat. Not sure where Sheamus fit in.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> Wow, is ADR one of the Weakest WHC of ALL Time. He lost to CHRISTIAN.


So he's weak for losing to a former world champion that beat him once for the WHC?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Loving Christians Strong Booking. Once Hated by Vince, Now Beats Vinces pet project. Hell Fucking Yes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> Said one of the weakest, Ziggler is obviously ahead of him.


Ah. Been reading peeps wrong lately lol, but still no. Like JY57 said he was booked strong as hell as a face.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit!

I'm here live and the wyatts came out with kane in a very bizare way, amazing entrance!!!

KANE IS GOT A NEW MASK TOO AND IS ROCKING NEW [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DatKidMog said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> I'm here live and the wyatts came out with kane in a very bizare way, amazing entrance!!!
> 
> KANE IS GOT A NEW MASK TOO AND IS ROCKING NEW [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


Interesting. Kane is part of The Wyatt Family?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ah. Been reading peeps wrong lately lol, but still no. Like JY57 said he was booked strong as hell as a face.


I'm saying this Run as Champion. He lost to Orton clean and more importantly, Christian clean. Above all that, he doesn't even get to main event Smackdown a good amount of times.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> You mean the guy who's been booked really strong since MitB?


Del Rio's been booked strong ALL year. Also LMAO at someone saying Adr is the weakest whc ever. Dolph Ziggler says hello.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:mark:

He's following the buzzards I guess :HHH2


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

CaptainObvious said:


> Interesting. Kane is part of The Wyatt Family?


Nah you just got trolled. 

unk3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DatKidMog said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> I'm here live and the wyatts came out with kane in a very bizare way, amazing entrance!!!
> 
> KANE IS GOT A NEW MASK TOO AND IS ROCKING NEW [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


Woah, hope you ain't lying.

Edit: Dammit, but you did think of something sick, so :clap for that. Should have figured with Cody and Barrett still in progress :side:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DatKidMog said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> I'm here live and the wyatts came out with kane in a very bizare way, amazing entrance!!!
> 
> KANE IS GOT A NEW MASK TOO AND IS ROCKING NEW [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


Lol, nice try.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't give a fuck how boring Christian's character is these days. Hope he wrestles, and beats Del Rio at Summerslam.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

DatKidMog said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> I'm here live and the wyatts came out with kane in a very bizare way, amazing entrance!!!
> 
> KANE IS GOT A NEW MASK TOO AND IS ROCKING NEW [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


Surely you must be joking? 

I hope not though :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd maybe believe that guy if his location didn't say UK lol.


----------



## DJChuy (Mar 15, 2010)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Punk did say earlier that he is at Laredo.


Yeah he's in Laredo; I saw him earlier today running. Guy's pretty crazy to be running at 2 in the afternoon here since it was over 100 degrees today.

Supposedly, there was fight at the arena.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Trolled you all

unk5


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

....


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DatKidMog said:


> Trolled you all
> 
> unk5


Naw, you really didn't though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DatKidMog said:


> Trolled you all
> 
> unk5


You sir are a fucking GOD. All Hail this man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stad said:


> I'd maybe believe that guy if his location didn't say UK lol.


Good eyes. :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stad said:


> I'd maybe believe that guy if his location didn't say UK lol.


Ah. Yes didn't see that. Damn troll


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rhodes just went over Barrett.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> So he's weak for losing to a former world champion that beat him once for the WHC?


Exactly. And Christian's beaten Del Rio multiple times already.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhodes won though. Barrett is officially buried, thank god.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> ....


 you guys seriously not read the rest of his posts? lol he is trolling you


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice to see Rhodes getting a small push again.


----------



## Michael the Narwha (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait...RAW isn't live next week? Does WWE take time off this time of year or something?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bryan won but got chokeslammed. Cue The Wyatt Family.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Exactly. And Christian's beaten Del Rio multiple times already.


So it's looking like ADR/RVD/Christian at SummerSlam...my panties are wet now.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Stad said:


> Rhodes won though. Barrett is officially buried, thank god.


As if he hasn't already been buried.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

DB goes over Kane. No sight of the Wyatts.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Stad said:


> Rhodes won though. Barrett is officially buried, thank god.


No one can officially be buried, if they can bring Migillicutty back, they sure as hell can do it for Barrett.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan beat Kane and Kane chokeslams him afterwards. Was said to be another good match in the GOAT's historic year.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

After the chokeslam, Kane tombstones DB and proceeds to electrocute his testicles before :cena3 makes the save.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wyatt's whopping Kane's ass lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wyatt family beating someone up. Presumably Kane.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Surprised they let Christian beat ADR. Barrett officially a jobber eh?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Poor Kane. Just give in, bud.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm guessing the WHC match will be del Rio defending against Christian, Orton, RVD, and Sheamus in a Scramble.

I figured Christian would be Axel's next challenger. Who else is there? A returning Kofi?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Bryan beats Kane and chalks up another good match. The man is a machine.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

With Barrett, I'm wondering if his contract is almost up and he's thinking about not signing a new one. He's fallen a lot and it's gone on for too long without reason for it to not be some sort of backstage/contract issue.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Michael the Narwha said:


> Wait...RAW isn't live next week? Does WWE take time off this time of year or something?


no, WWE is going on a South African/Australian tour next week


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wonder if they cut a promo after they beat him up, this guy doesn't exactly give details of anything besides that they beat him up.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

expmsct said:


> I figured Christian would be Axel's next challenger. Who else is there? A returning Kofi?


Axel isn't listed in the spoilers and he's on the Australian loop, so he won't be at Smackdown. He probably won't have a challenger at SummerSlam. They could always do a last minute unbilled match, but he'd retain regardless of who he faces.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Natalia vs Brie Bella fpalm


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Stad said:


> Wonder if they cut a promo after they beat him up, this guy doesn't exactly give details of anything besides that they beat him up.


Where are you getting the spoilers?


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> With Barrett, I'm wondering if his contract is almost up and he's thinking about not signing a new one. He's fallen a lot and it's gone on for too long without reason for it to not be some sort of backstage/contract issue.


They're just pushing a lot of guys right now, and they don't use local talent as job guys very often. I doubt Barrett will sink to McIntyre-esque depths.


----------



## We're Coming2013 (Jun 21, 2013)

Kane vs Wyatt summerslam


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No John Cena on Raw?!?!?!? :russo

I wonder if this means he's at the SD tapings? lol I doubt it.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> No John Cena on Raw?!?!?!? :russo
> 
> I wonder if this means he's at the SD tapings? lol I doubt it.


or he's in the dark match


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> No John Cena on Raw?!?!?!? :russo
> 
> I wonder if this means he's at the SD tapings? lol I doubt it.


 he has a worthless tables match with Ryback


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

These spoilers are fucking terrible. Does anyone have a link to some decent ones that contain the slightest bit of fucking information other than just results of matches.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> These spoilers are fucking terrible. Does anyone have a link to some decent ones that contain the slightest bit of fucking information other than just results of matches.


It's Texas, Whaddya expect?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Where are you getting the spoilers?


Some guy on twitter that's at the arena lol.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

R-Truth Vs Curtis Axel In Progress


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So what happened to Punk/Heyman and the Cena/Ryback Tables match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

R Truth/Axel, Brie Bella/Natalya, Cena/Ryback tables match. Sounds like a loaded show. :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Christian Won With A Rollup.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

2 divas matches? Man, that's really taking advantage of the 3 hours.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Primo vs Randy Orton

Probably dark match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'M MISSING THE WYATTS BEAT UP KANE!!! :bosh6


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Punk just came out.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I reckon one of the divas matches will be a dark match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk is beating the shit out of Axel i guess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dark matches or what? lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> I reckon one of the divas matches will be a dark match.


its night after total divas debut. Vinc will use that match to his advantage on tv.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

what time it started?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stad said:


> Punk is beating the shit out of Axel i guess.


You're moving pretty fast, yo. lol is some of this gonna be WWE app worthy? :argh:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dat Punk beat down.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You're moving pretty fast, yo. lol is some of this gonna be WWE app worthy? :argh:


Of course! :cole3


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Any nips in the Brie Bella match?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena vs Cryback up next.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Did Brie lose? I heard she was in the doghouse following the nip slip and WWE forced her to appoligize.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Stad said:


> Bryan won but got chokeslammed. Cue The Wyatt Family.


::::


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

brandiexoxo said:


> Did Brie lose? I heard she was in the doghouse following the nip slip and WWE forced her to appoligize.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No. Quick match and she won.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

brandiexoxo said:


> Did Brie lose? I heard she was in the doghouse following the nip slip and WWE forced her to appoligize.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


she beat Natalya


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Dat Christian.


----------



## Chancywancy (Jun 25, 2013)

Can anyone elaborate on why Bryan got chokeslammed? Was it just Kane being a sore loser, or was Bryan asking for it like he was a few weeks back when he refereed the Orton v. Kane match?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chancywancy said:


> Can anyone elaborate on why Bryan got chokeslammed? Was it just Kane being a sore loser, or was Bryan asking for it like he was a few weeks back when he refereed the Orton v. Kane match?


Probably becuase DB never helped when Kane was getting his ass kicked by the Wyatt fam.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Did kane join Wyatt?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> Did kane join Wyatt?


no. not yet anyways.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

there was a backstage segment of Vince saying he wants Hunter to face Cena at SummerSlam (before the main event)


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CENA WINS! SHOCKER!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena wins!!!!!!!!! DB is out.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Christian is on a roll but can they give him some fucking mic time plz. Having him win matches and not speak wont help him at all.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

JY57 said:


> there was a backstage segment of Vince saying he wants Hunter to face Cena at SummerSlam (before the main event)


loving this Bryan vs vince angle


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

JY57 said:


> there was a backstage segment of Vince saying he wants Hunter to face Cena at SummerSlam (before the main event)


...what...


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

Wasn't Vince the one that told HHH he couldn't wrestle Axel after Trips looked to have a head injury? Why would Vince want to suddenly thrust him into a match with Cena?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Bryan will probably be the one to join the Wyatt's

:vince


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Bryan will probably be the one to join the Wyatt's
> 
> :vince


not gonna to lie with his look, he fits right in.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess Bray did cut a promo.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> loving this Bryan vs vince angle


Yup same. Good stuff.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Summer Slam may just SWERVE :russo me into a heart attack.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Vince wants a superstar like HHH to face Cena, not HHH himself.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

This Bryan/Vince/Cena feud is going to make Bryan a made-man

Bryan 3:16


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

SoupBro said:


> Christian is on a roll but can they give him some fucking mic time plz. Having him win matches and not speak wont help him at all.


Word.

Great he's getting all these wins, but fucking let him do promos.

Give him a mic... or maybe even (god forbid) a Peep Show here or there.

Probably won't see The Peep Show any time soon because of the fucking awful MizTV segments they love cramming down our god damned throats.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Christian needs some character development and mic time...
Ahhh what am I saying, that ship sailed a long time again.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> * John Cena defeated Ryback in a Tables match. After the match, Daniel Bryan came into the ring and handed the WWE title belt to Cena. Cena and Bryan celebrated to end the show.


Ending of RAW


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

JY57 said:


> Ending of RAW


Thanks for actively posting throughout the night


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

looks like a good show


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 vs :cena3 :vince5


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Soooo Christian beat my boy ADR?, I don't have any problem with this just wish Christian start to get some mic time after this win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan/Cena getting that attention to end the show.

:yes


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

So only 2 more raws till SS...

Hoping they don't throw the bellas in last second to create a "conflict" between cena and DB


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

thaimasker said:


> So only 2 more raws till SS...
> 
> Hoping they don't throw the bellas in last second to create a "conflict" between cena and DB


I'm thinking they won't put the Bella's in it. It seems too late in the game to start that now. Maybe those rumors were just done to freak out the IWC.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't believe they gave away the six man and Ziggler/Big E for free. Two perfectly acceptable Summerslam matches. Wonder what direction they will go now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian beat the champ...nice. I'd be all for him getting the WH title match at SummerSlam. I know he'll lose but it'd be a great spotlight for him. I expect RVD to go over Del Rio as well on SmackDown, so Christian will probably be the fall guy to keep RVD hot. Whatevs, better than nothing. He just needs some mic time now, he's a pro, let him talk.

Kinda sucks that Kane didn't come back brainwashed or anything.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

El Barto said:


> Can't believe they gave away the six man and Ziggler/Big E for free. Two perfectly acceptable Summerslam matches. Wonder what direction they will go now.


apparently Ziggler/Langston was a very quick DQ by AJ Lee. So I don't see the problem there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> Backstage segment with Vince McMahon, who said that he wants someone like Triple H to face John Cena at Summerslam.


I could totally see Bryan winning at Summerslam if they keep doing this kind of thing leading up to it. Vince continues to talk about how Bryan shouldn't be there, and how someone more worthy should be in his spot. REALLY make Bryan the underdog.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

was there any nip slip this week?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/275705-spoilers-complete-729-wwe-monday-night-raw-results?start=1



> WWE Monday Night Raw
> Air Date: July 29, 2013
> Laredo, TX
> 
> ...


other detailed spoilers (not by much but better than previous ones)


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:
Backstage segment with Vince McMahon, who said that he wants someone like Triple H to face John Cena at Summerslam.

Please don't let him be talking about Randy Orton...


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

That ending is so incredibly weird, cheesy and somehow, this is all going to lead to something big.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena leaving looking upset? HEEL TURN INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!

unk2


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

So Cena is getting pissed that all the attention is on Bryan?

It'd be the perfect time for a heel turn, but of course that won't happen...


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Looking forward to see The Wyatt's cut a promo. (Y)


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweet, I always love Christian/ADR matches. They had the best Smackdown rivalry of the year during 2010-2011. I hope Christian/RVD/ADR is the direction for Summerslam. Really excited about this mini-push Christian's getting, mic time is definitely a must though. Lets hope he cuts a promo on Smackdown.

I'm also looking forward to the D-Bry/Vince segment and the Wyatt promo. I think they're saving Kane joining the Wyatt's for Summerslam.

Cena leaving the ring upset sounds interesting. I hope they add some heat to the feud soon, I don't really like friends vs friends being the major WWE championship angle at the second biggest PPV of the year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

too bad the Christian/ADR match wasn't for the title :side:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Silent KEEL said:


> So Cena is getting pissed that all the attention is on Bryan?
> 
> It'd be the perfect time for a heel turn, but of course that won't happen...


rtonrton2 did somebody say heel turn


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Bullydully said:


> Cena leaving looking upset? HEEL TURN INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> unk2





Silent KEEL said:


> So Cena is getting pissed that all the attention is on Bryan?
> 
> It'd be the perfect time for a heel turn, but of course that won't happen...


Wouldn't that be lovely; just far too lovely to happen to us of course.

Several things to be stoked about next week though:

-Wyatt beatdown and promo
-Bryan/Vince segment
-Bryan/Kane
-Closing Segment
-Punk destroying Axel
-Shield/Henry and Usos


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

So since Cena is obviously never tapping or losing to any of Bryan's finishers (given the fact that he isn't even using a finisher atm nor does he have one credible enough)is the ending of this match really going to be Bryan reversing an attempted AA into a small package?

Bryan has gone over Sheamus, Kane and even Cesaro this way recently and it's fine on Raw. Gives Bryan a win and the other guy doesn't look so bad, whatever, To win the WWE title like that at Summerslam though? Might make him look a bit of a joke. In fact it will do.

Bryan and Cena are more than capable of having an excellent (very long) match at SS if their allowed and it just can't end like that.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Marrakesh said:


> So since Cena is obviously never tapping or losing to any of Bryan's finishers (given the fact that he isn't even using a finisher atm nor does he have one credible enough)is the ending of this match really going to be Bryan reversing an attempted AA into a small package?
> 
> Bryan has gone over Sheamus, Kane and even Cesaro this way recently and it's fine on Raw. Gives Bryan a win and the other guy doesn't look so bad, whatever, To win the WWE title like that at Summerslam though? Might make him look a bit of a joke. In fact it will do.
> 
> Bryan and Cena are more than capable of having an excellent (very long) match at SS if their allowed and it just can't end like that.


Agreed. It's flukey type win in all honesty. I really want Bryan to debut the Regal-plex to win but he never does.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Cena leaving looking upset? Hmm...


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> too bad the Christian/ADR match wasn't for the title :side:


Christian is on a role. Del Rio is on a decline. Ricardo is his life support.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I read on another set of spoilers that Bray never cut a promo they just stood over Kane so i'm not sure what to believe.

Also, no Orton again?? almost seems like they're keeping him off TV so he can do a surprise cash in at SS lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh God, Del Rio got a pop tonight? "I fucking told you these people love him! Five more years of holding the WHC!" :vince5


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The other thread said there was no match with Big E and Dolph :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> The other thread said there was no match with Big E and Dolph :lol


maybe because the match was most likely less than a minute. In other words Aj Lee most likely didn't waste any time jumping Ziggler.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JY57 said:


> maybe because the match was most likely less than a minute. In other words Aj Lee most likely didn't waste any time jumping Ziggler.


Any word on how long Swagger vs Sheamus was? Looking forward to it, if it did get some good amount of time.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> So since Cena is obviously never tapping or losing to any of Bryan's finishers (given the fact that he isn't even using a finisher atm nor does he have one credible enough)is the ending of this match really going to be Bryan reversing an attempted AA into a small package?
> 
> Bryan has gone over Sheamus, Kane and even Cesaro this way recently and it's fine on Raw. Gives Bryan a win and the other guy doesn't look so bad, whatever, To win the WWE title like that at Summerslam though? Might make him look a bit of a joke. In fact it will do.
> 
> Bryan and Cena are more than capable of having an excellent (very long) match at SS if their allowed and it just can't end like that.


Bret Hart used to win against bigger opponents on PPV with roll-up pins all the time.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with winning with a roll-up/small package, as long as the set-up for it is believable.


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

If Bryan cant make Cena tap then this is my preferred ending.

Bryan lands his signature headkick, but Cena doesnt go down, another kick, cena stays up, one more kick, cena wobbles but still doesnt go down. Finally bryan nails cena with the most vicious looking headkick in wwe history and finally takes cena down for the 3 count.

Cena stays strong by having it take 4 headkciks to keep him down and Bryan comes out looking like a legit champion.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They are going to pipe in cheers for Cena in the last segment of RAW, garunteed. They'll probably edit out the cheers for Bryan.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

At this point, my stool is more of a treat than Alberto Dorito is. Why does this guy have the world title again?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Really doesn't seem like an interesting promo. I'll probably just watch the Cody match and the Damien promo, RVD/Fandango and all the Bryan stuff.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know what it is but I can't get away from the thought of Daniel Bryan, not Kane, being associated with the Wyatt Family. Weak links, false hero's, lies, beards, buzzards...

It's probably just me overthinking things.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Christian pins the world champion. As happy as I am for Christian...What the fuck?

Just get rid of the world title. Just embarrassing at this rate.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Christian pins the world champion. As happy as I am for Christian...What the fuck?
> 
> Just get rid of the world title. Just embarrassing at this rate.


Couldn't agree with this more. I like Christian and am hardly ADR's biggest fan. But this makes zero sense.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Stad said:


> I read on another set of spoilers that Bray never cut a promo they just stood over Kane so i'm not sure what to believe.


Well according to Wrestling Inc Bray indeed cut a promo and talked how Kane is no longer a demon.
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...et-of-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw-taping-in/


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hopefully it means Christian gets a world title shot and beats del rio. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I think they're setting up fatal 4 way match, ADR vs Christian vs R.V.D vs Sheamus

Would be a great match.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Hopefully lead up to an Alberto Del Rio/christian feud, their match at Extreme Rules 2011 was my Match of the Year that year. So I know those two are capable of delivering a good match.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Christian pins the world champion. As happy as I am for Christian...What the fuck?
> 
> Just get rid of the world title. Just embarrassing at this rate.


Christian beat del Rio for the title two years ago.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont see this Big E. Langston/AJ Lee pairing lasting long at all and thankfully so for both sakes!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

No JBL yesterday either (according to peeps there)

So its just Lawler & Cole next week. I guess


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

JY57 said:


> No JBL yesterday either (according to peeps there)
> 
> So its just Lawler & Cole next week. I guess


Fan fucking tastic.
Maybe Booker might do commentary


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm obviously a Christian fan and have been for a while but it seems they have no ldirection for del rio to fight anyone at summer slam. I guess it's going to be Christian vs del rio with del rio retaining but I can't stand del rio in the title picture. I would love rvd but it seems they could be setting up a fandango vs rvd at mania


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Doesn't sound like too much happened or advanced on this show, but nothing bad.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

No Big Show this week either, hopefully he returns on the next RAW


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

really hope they don't do Sheamus vs Ryback at the PPV because it will be another Ryback/Jericho aka another left out nothing to do match. And both have currently being left out with nothing to do.

Orton I understand because the guy is legit injured or selling a kayfabe injury (which will lead to a SummerSlam cash in).

Same with Christian and RVD having nothing to do, but looks like they might be in the WHC picture.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Sounds like a decent show. I love how WWE is using Bryan to help Cena get dem cheers. :lol


----------



## the_funk (Jan 31, 2007)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Well according to Wrestling Inc Bray indeed cut a promo and talked how Kane is no longer a demon.
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...et-of-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw-taping-in/


Just kind of paraphrasing but yeah Bray stood over Kane and said that he heard that Kane calls himself the Devil's child. Bray said that he better watch who he says that around because he doesn't see the devils child in front of him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Doesn't seem like an interesting show apart from the opener. Sounds like Orton might join Vince as top heels by cashing in successfully at SummerSlam.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

> * Christian pinned Alberto Del Rio in a non-title match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/Skm4N



> I heard from a few sources inside of WWE that the promo that Vince McMahon did last night for the Raw that airs on 7/29 was really, really bad. I wonder if anyone will have the nerve to tell him since they do have the opportunity to edit it.


Yikes


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Was really hoping they would do a triple threat with Del Rio, Ziggler, Langston for the title.

That would have played up to all 3 guys characters really well.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Christian Crickets pinning Del Rio? The fuck is this shit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/Skm4N
> 
> Yikes


:ti

Vince botching a promo sounds hilarious because I don't recall him ever doing so. :lol If nobody can dare speaking to him, they can tell the son-in-law although chances are, they'll get buried rather than heard.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like a good RAW. I think it's clear that they're setting up an AJ/Langston vs Ziggler/Kaitlyn tag team match at Summerslam and I have no problem with that. Nice to see Christian defeat ADL. Hopefully that's the start of a world title feud for Christian. As for Ryback, I think it's clear that they have no plans for him anymore. I thought his heel turn was a chance for him to get rejuvenate but he failed to win the WWE title. Then his feud with Y2J, people thought it was a chance for him to rebuild again and get some momentum but that's only lead to him losing to Cena again.


----------



## pinBack (Apr 8, 2013)

i hope christian get what he deserves. one more match & wh champ again


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

the_funk said:


> Just kind of paraphrasing but yeah Bray stood over Kane and said that he heard that Kane calls himself the Devil's child. Bray said that he better watch who he says that around because he doesn't see the devils child in front of him.


Interesting, sounds to me that we are going to see the Return of the true Monster very soon, I think that's the route WWE are heading down. God I do hope it is.


----------



## the_funk (Jan 31, 2007)

JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/Skm4N
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes


I wouldnt say it was bad. He came out and said that Bryan was manipulated by Cena because Cena knew he could beat Bryan. Bryan went on to say that Vince doesn't respect him. He says that he's been here for several years and has given the company so much but tells Vince that its a two way street and that he hasn't got anything in return. 

Vince tells Bryan that its because he doesn't have "Ruthless Aggression".

They go back and forth a little before the segment ends with yes chants.

I wouldn't say Vince was "Really, really bad." It was just a quick segment to kinda give Bryan an underdog role and remind us that Vince still has power pretty much.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cena being upset is interesting. Although it'll be Orton turning heel. Wonder what Cena will do though.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> After the match, Bryan came out and grabbed the WWE Championship and pretended to hand it to Cena, only to pull it back at the last second. *Cena got mad* and snatched the belt from Bryan and they had a staredown. There were boos for Cena and "Yes1" chants for Bryan. Cena left the ring to "Yes!" chants.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Vince, Trips and Stephanie need to get the fuck off my TV.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/Skm4N
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes


A 'really really' bad Vince McMahon promo? Not possible. 

All in all, spoilers look decent enough. I'll still watch the bits that interest me like I always do. But there doesn't seem to be anything stand out here apart from the Cena being upset stuff. Hopefully they make that a thing and run with it.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

@5:00 @14:10 @17:30


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

When's smackdown being taped?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

pushJTG said:


> @5:00 @14:10 @17:30


Wait, Cole has some kind of whistling theme music?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian pinning Del Rio. :mark:

Put him in the World title picture, make it a three way between Del Rio, Christian and RVD for Summerslam plz.

Good to see they're doing Ziggler/Big E already so they don't have to drag out for months, hopefully Ziggler will go over clean at Summerslam to end the feud. 

Barrett losing for the millionth time. When was the last time he won a match? Seems like months ago...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> Christian pinning Del Rio. :mark:
> 
> Put him in the World title picture, make it a three way between Del Rio, Christian and RVD for Summerslam plz.
> 
> ...


I think there's actually a reasonable chance that one of RVD or Christian dethrones Del Rio, and has a short reign until Sandow cashes in after he finishes his feud with Cody. Then I think Dolph will finish up his feud with Big E by that point, then have a short grudge feud with del rio to get his win back, then should challenge Sandow for the World Title at Mania! I think that's a pretty reasonable prediction.

I think Barrett is not resigning or going to be released. WWE really doesn't have him in their priorities at all, and I can't see that changing any time soon with all the evidence that's been presented to us thus far. Barrett is probably better off touring Japan for a bit anyway, so he can improve his ring work and maybe build a more creative character, then come back to the WWE in a couple years and get a fresh push. I think that is probably the best thing for him at this point.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank God for spoilers. Now I only need to watch the five minutes Punk is involved because everything else on the show is garbage.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The GOAT unk with DAT POP! And in mark country too.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

THANOS said:


> I think there's actually a reasonable chance that one of RVD or Christian dethrones Del Rio


And if it's a triple threat - then there's more chance because Del Rio doesn't have to be involved in the fall to lose the title. 



THANOS said:


> and has a short reign until Sandow cashes in after he finishes his feud with Cody. Then I think Dolph will finish up his feud with Big E by that point, then have a short grudge feud with del rio to get his win back, then should challenge Sandow for the World Title at Mania! I think that's a pretty reasonable prediction.


This would be great. Two of my favorite wrestlers in the company in a World Title match at Mania? I'm all for it. 



THANOS said:


> I think Barrett is not resigning or going to be released. WWE really doesn't have him in their priorities at all, and I can't see that changing any time soon with all the evidence that's been presented to us thus far. Barrett is probably better off touring Japan for a bit anyway, so he can improve his ring work and maybe build a more creative character, then come back to the WWE in a couple years and get a fresh push. I think that is probably the best thing for him at this point.


It's weird because for the last couple of years he's been a directionless midcarder, who would lose and pick up a win here and there, and who would also get a midcard title reign now and again, but right now WWE is treating him like a flat-out jobber and I can't remember the last time he won a match. It's sad.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nostalgia said:


> And if it's a triple threat - then there's more chance because Del Rio doesn't have to be involved in the fall to lose the title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he beat Zack Ryder a few weeks ago on Superstars. Yeah. Apparently the only person Wade Barrett can beat is a bigger jobber than he is.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> And if it's a triple threat - then there's more chance because Del Rio doesn't have to be involved in the fall to lose the title.


Most definitely man.




> This would be great. Two of my favorite wrestlers in the company in a World Title match at Mania? I'm all for it.


Same here I'd love to see this feud and with Sandow and Dolph's ring ability it could easily produce a fantastic match.



> It's weird because for the last couple of years he's been a direction less midcarder, who would lose and pick up a win here and there, and who would also get a midcard title reign now and again, but right now WWE is treating him like a flat-out jobber and I can't remember the last time he won a match. It's sad.


Yeah it sucks to be honest, but I can kind of understand why WWE is doing it. Barrett really doesn't seem to be able to get over on his own without having a giant storyline revolving around him. The guy is definitely talented on the mic, creative and quite charismatic at times, but he doesn't present it well to the audience. His characters have all been fails with the casuals, unfortunately, and he never really seems like he trying (which is understandable in a sense because of his booking), and instead seems like he's always going through the motions and viewers can see through this.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


>


A Cena heel turn at Summerslam perhaps? Everyone is expecting Orton to turn heel, but it would be interesting if Cena snapped after the match and beat the shit out of Bryan.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If it came down between RVD and Christian, I would bet on RVD winning it. He's super over and I just don't see Christian ever winning the WHC title again.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Sandow cashing in on RVD makes too much sense. So it probably won't happen.


----------



## mDp (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking at the spoilers for next Monday's Raw, does anybody see the Bryan/Cena storyline with Triple H and the McMahons a possible variation of the Survivor Series 1998 storyline? Bryan in the role of Mankind, not fitting the mold of the "corporate champion", Triple H wanting to give Bryan a "corporate makeover". Cena would be in the role of The Rock, babyface looking like he is also against the McMahons, but then at Survivor Series, Triple H and Vince could screw Bryan and help Cena retain his championship, eventually leading to Cena, Triple H, Vince & Stephanie in a heel Corporation-like stable. I know that it's very unlikely that Cena will turn heel, but I can't help but notice parallels between the two storylines.

It could always end up being Orton instead of Cena, though.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

mDp said:


> Looking at the spoilers for next Monday's Raw, does anybody see the Bryan/Cena storyline with Triple H and the McMahons a possible variation of the Survivor Series 1998 storyline? Bryan in the role of Mankind, not fitting the mold of the "corporate champion", Triple H wanting to give Bryan a "corporate makeover". Cena would be in the role of The Rock, babyface looking like he is also against the McMahons, but then at Survivor Series, Triple H and Vince could screw Bryan and help Cena retain his championship, eventually leading to Cena, Triple H, Vince & Stephanie in a heel Corporation-like stable. I know that it's very unlikely that Cena will turn heel, but I can't help but notice parallels between the two storylines.
> 
> It could always end up being Orton instead of Cena, though.


It's a good idea, however I'm not sure all of the McMahons would be involved. WWE wants to keep the Vince/HHH power struggle going into WM 30. So in your scenario I could see Vince screwing Bryan over and siding with Cena. 

Also, did Triple H suggest giving Bryan a "corporate makeover" as a joke against Vince or was that his own opinion?


----------



## mDp (Jun 2, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's a good idea, however I'm not sure all of the McMahons would be involved. WWE wants to keep the Vince/HHH power struggle going into WM 30. So in your scenario I could see Vince screwing Bryan over and siding with Cena.
> 
> Also, did Triple H suggest giving Bryan a "corporate makeover" as a joke against Vince or was that his own opinion?



True... no matter how it happens, I could definitely also see Orton cashing in on Bryan after Bryan beats Cena, and aligning himself with Vince. That is probably more likely than Cena turning. 

It's hard to tell- I was just going off of what the last set of spoilers say, so it's hard to tell how the tone was.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ive just realised they can edit out Christian beating ADR


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> A Cena heel turn at Summerslam perhaps? Everyone is expecting Orton to turn heel, but it would be interesting if Cena snapped after the match and beat the shit out of Bryan.


He's not turning....


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> A Cena heel turn at Summerslam perhaps? Everyone is expecting Orton to turn heel, but it would be interesting if Cena snapped after the match and beat the shit out of Bryan.


I highly doubt it but it's possible we can see a more darkest side of Cena. He's not turning though.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Haven't watched RAW in a long ass time. Watched few key segments this week, loved Punk and Heyman promo. Brilliant stuff. Spoilers seem interesting especially Bryan/Vince, might watch it.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn, did Cena really need to go over Ryback again? Just when he was gaining a little momentum.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> Damn, did Cena really need to go over Ryback again? Just when he was gaining a little momentum.


John Cena has never beaten Ryback in a standard match. He beat him in a 3 stages of hell but he needed to beat Ryback in a match without a stipulation so he can show his domination.

:cena3


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> John Cena has never beaten Ryback in a standard match. He beat him in a 3 stages of hell but he needed to beat Ryback in a match without a stipulation so he can show his domination.
> 
> :cena3


it was a tables match


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

godgers12 said:


> it was a tables match


Oh, right... :lmao Some time down the line Cena will beat him in a standard match.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> Damn, did Cena really need to go over Ryback again? Just when he was gaining a little momentum.


When exactly did Ryback have momentum? He killed the crowd on Monday, it went from exciting with Cesaro/Bryan to almost dead silence when Ryback came out. If you're referring to wins, I don't think beating Jericho at MITB made a difference. Not only does Jericho lose to almost everyone, but that sloppy rollup was the wrong way to go about it. If they were gonna book Ryback to win, he should have put him down with the Shell Shock and at least looked strong, not lucky.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

For the McMahon/HHH angle to have success and longevity to WM 30 they need to add another piece to it. I have a feeling McMahon will somehow play a role in the outcome. It's very possible McMahon will help Bryan win the title and turn him into a "corporate champion." Or it's possible that McMahon convinces Orton to cash in on Bryan in the event he wins. Either way, someone will be inserted into the McMahon angle -- Orton, Bryan, Cena -- one of them, two of them, or all three.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Fandango's been jobbing a bit too much lately
Granted, he's facing top guys and that's nice but they could've given him one weak win (perhaps someone interfering in the match) to spice things up


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Slowhand said:


> When exactly did Ryback have momentum? He killed the crowd on Monday, it went from exciting with Cesaro/Bryan to almost dead silence when Ryback came out. If you're referring to wins, I don't think beating Jericho at MITB made a difference. Not only does Jericho lose to almost everyone, but that sloppy rollup was the wrong way to go about it. If they were gonna book Ryback to win, he should have put him down with the Shell Shock and at least looked strong, not lucky.


A don't like the way he won against Jericho either, but a wins a win. Then he destroyed Jericho on SD, and then main evented Raw against the hottest guy in the WWE and was made to look strong. He didn't tap twice when it looked like he might have, plus ended the match by slamming Bryan through a table. They definitely could have built up the "bully" angle by having him dstroy smaller wrestlers until someone like Sheamus or Big Show came and out and told him to "Pick on someone his own size," setting up a feud for Summer Slam. Having him lose to Cena was the last thing he needed.


----------



## tmiller887 (Jun 18, 2013)

Must be tough on the guys to perform like they do.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Why are they filming next weeks shows?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

DogSaget said:


> Why are they filming next weeks shows?


they taped it on Tuesday. RAW crew are touring Australia from tomorrow (they reached there today) to next Tuesday and go to China after that for two days (Thursday & Friday)


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Why not do the raw/SD tapings there? They've done them in at least the UK before


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

DogSaget said:


> Why not do the raw/SD tapings there? They've done them in at least the UK before


SD crew are in South Africa during that time. So they decided to do next week RAW, this week SD, and next week SD all in 3 days this week


----------



## M1687 (Jul 25, 2013)

JY57 said:


> SD crew are in South Africa during that time. So they decided to do next week RAW, this week SD, and next week SD all in 3 days this week


I think you didn't understood the question.


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys. Remember when people who were about to wrestle for the title didn't like each other? Now they protect each other and have circle jerks in the middle of the ring together?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Hate this cena Bryan brofest.

You're competing for the fucking wwe title. Where's the rivalry? Bullshit. And an obvious attempt by wwe to try and leach Bryan's popularity into cheers for cena which will fail.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

M1687 said:


> I think you didn't understood the question.


The wrestlers will be in the different parts of the world for the next fortnight. Do you need anymore help with simple things?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

James Bell said:


> Hey guys. Remember when people who were about to wrestle for the title didn't like each other? Now they protect each other and have circle jerks in the middle of the ring together?


To be honest its only been Bryan-Cena and Cena-Rock being built this way. We all complain that the feuds are predictable so now let's have a feud where both guys don't loathe each othert Oh waitaCena's involved well then it must suck (Last sentence is sarcasm)


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Snoth said:


> Hate this cena Bryan brofest.
> 
> You're competing for the fucking wwe title. Where's the rivalry? Bullshit. And an obvious attempt by wwe to try and leach Bryan's popularity into cheers for cena which will fail.


yep. Pathetic isn't it


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

CC91 said:


> Ive just realised they can edit out Christian beating ADR


If he needs the pops for a heel opponent to be edited out of the tape then he shouldn't be world champion.

seriously, Christian is pathetic.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

All this leeching off of bryan is exactly what will kill his momentum. Cena is known for it and they always feed him the new up and coming guys like this so the smarks will abandon whoever it is without a second thought. 
At this point I wouldn't even mind a bryan heel turn just break the shallow bro fest going on


----------



## Glanerd (Jun 30, 2011)

No Punk? That's unfortunate.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

There is.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Snoth said:


> Hate this cena Bryan brofest.
> 
> You're competing for the fucking wwe title. Where's the rivalry? Bullshit. And an obvious attempt by wwe to try and leach Bryan's popularity into cheers for cena which will fail.


They are both babyfaces plus it's only two weeks since it was announced let it build.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Based on them results tonights RAW looks shit and is worth missing.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cena/Bryan is awful and a complete snoozefest. So far it's exactly what I expected this feud to be. 

Bryan just isn't main event.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't really care about the build, just wanna see the match. It's not like they're gonna hold hands at Summerslam.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Cena/Bryan is awful and a complete snoozefest. So far it's exactly what I expected this feud to be.
> 
> Bryan just isn't main event.


Daniel Bryan is the most over wrestler in the WWE at the moment, and he is easily main event material. He is a guy that can carry the company. Just go watch some of his ROH work and you will see what i mean.

I would much rather have DB being the top guy than someone like Cena, Sheamus, Orton or Del Rio.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What makes you think I haven't seen his ROH work? I've followed him since 2004. He's the best in-ring wrestler in the company.

That's just not enough. I have never seen him properly build a good feud, and I have never seen him cut a decent promo where he doesn't look like he's just reading from a script. He'll remain at the top of the card, but he won't make it to Cena/Punk or even Orton tier. Shouting Yes all the time can only get you so far before you actually have to become a serious character.

Carry the company, even the biggest of Bryan fans can't really believe that.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Excited to watch this tonight. I wish we had spoilers for every raw so I could pick and choose when to tune in.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> Based on them results tonights RAW looks shit and is worth missing.


The show doesn't look bad at all. Plus it always ends up better than the spoilers make out.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What makes you think I haven't seen his ROH work? I've followed him since 2004. He's the best in-ring wrestler in the company.
> 
> That's just not enough. I have never seen him properly build a good feud, and I have never seen him cut a decent promo where he doesn't look like he's just reading from a script. He'll remain at the top of the card, but he won't make it to Cena/Punk or even Orton tier. Shouting Yes all the time can only get you so far before you actually have to become a serious character.
> 
> Carry the company, even the biggest of Bryan fans can't really believe that.


He did his part/carried mic work in serious feuds with McGuiness, KENTA, Morishima, Aries, all of CZW, Samoa Joe, and more in ROH. Bryan may not be a Punk on the mic but he can definitely go on the mic in serious feuds if he's tasked to do it. He's proved it in the feuds I mentioned, he just needs something of substance to work with. That's the one thing Bryan has trouble with, he's not the greatest at just going out and talking to kill time like guys like Punk, Cena, HHH, Sandow, and Wyatt can do; but if you throw him a bone like in NXT or when he dumped AJ, he can turn in some great serious performances.

I'm sure when he's tasked to carry the show as a WWE Champion the YES!/NO! crap will be limited quite a bit.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Raw has been a lot better lately. Overall, a pretty good summer. Once Payback was over it got better. Punk came back plus Bryan was getting more and more exposure. Plus Ryback is getting less TV time than he was two months ago. Last two weeks especially have been good, so looking forward to tonights show. Thanks to Sandow, I might even watch Smackdown again next week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What makes you think I haven't seen his ROH work? I've followed him since 2004. He's the best in-ring wrestler in the company.
> 
> That's just not enough. I have never seen him properly build a good feud, and I have never seen him cut a decent promo where he doesn't look like he's just reading from a script. He'll remain at the top of the card, but he won't make it to Cena/Punk or even Orton tier. Shouting Yes all the time can only get you so far before you actually have to become a serious character.
> 
> Carry the company, even the biggest of Bryan fans can't really believe that.


Yeah just like HBK wouldnt be able to carry the company right? Bryan is good on the mic, he is very good, he just needs to go away from the joke gimmick which it seems he is doing. 

Just look at his promo from NXT I posted this last week in another thread as well. That is a great promo, he needs more like that. I would much rather here a promo from Daneil Bryan than someone like Del Rio, Sheamus, Cena or Orton.





 (start at 3:10).

And I would also much rather see Daniel Bryan carrying the company over those same guys.

The last 40 minutes of Raw was some of the best Raw in years and Daniel Bryan carried those 40 minutes, it was because of him it was so great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait for the next chapter in RAW is BRYAN.

Is Brock on Raw tonight? Haven't given a shit about that storyline since he's been on Raw, tbh.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Can't wait for the next chapter in RAW is BRYAN.
> 
> Is Brock on Raw tonight? Haven't given a shit about that storyline since he's been on Raw, tbh.


Nope. He will be on the last two RAWS before SummerSlam though (and possibly post RAW) before leaving till most likely 2014.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

From the fallout of total divas we look at how the WWE Is changed forever.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I am looking forward to this show, odd to say but Total Divas made me like Bryan even more. I also hope they bring in the fact that Cena/Bryan are each with a twin somehow


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

^ Then it would look like he is only being pushed because of his association with Cena instead of him earning it.


----------

